# 40 hp Johnson, 2 stroke, rope start



## Alumacraft (Jul 27, 2011)

can anybody tell me a little bit about this motor?

It's a early 90's Johnson 40 hp 2 stroke, long shaft, rope start, NO power tilt/trim.

Weight of motor?
could I troll with it? say 2 mph?
My guess is a 2 cylinder? 
oil injected? or mix...







I haven't found one yet but I'm interested in this motor, most 40hp johnsons dont have a rope start, and I dont think this one is oil injected, which I like. (I have no serial #'s to go off, so take a look at the picture)


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 27, 2011)

I have the same motor but its electric. I did look at a rope start as well both long and shirt shaft. It is mixed oil. It is also a 2 cylinder. It has a nice idle so I think you could troll at around 2 mph or atleast get a troll plate thing if you wanted too. Also The weight I think is if im not mistaken around 175-176 pounds for the electric version with no trim or tilt like mine. I would say yours comes in around 172 or so give or take. Its a heavy beast to lift. 

Thats actually the only picture of one with white and black that ive seen! It looks great!!! 

Mines in the shop now. I just had the electric starter replaced, the solenoid replaced, the electric lines, i had the whole thing tuned from top to bottom with a new impeller and all and had the carbs cleaned. It cost me 600 bucks without tax plus parts! It was well worth it cause she purrs like a kitten now! 

If you have anymore questions let me know ive got the manual, and online layout with parts numbers if you need them!


----------



## nomowork (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 1994 48 special which is very similar to yours except mine is a remote control setup.

I'm hating this particular motor because of MANY impeller issues and rough idling. I'm going to give it one more attempt before re powering. I realize that I bought it used with a boat but never had this many issues before.

BTW, I'm glad it came with a power tilt and trim!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 29, 2011)

thats a nice lookin motor , looks like it spent a lot of time covered or in a shed. might not have too many hrs on it .i like the white and black


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 1994 40hp evinrude. I love mine. These motors are 45cubic inches 2cylinder 2 stroke. They made them with VRO(oil injected) and without(pre mix). Short and long shaft, and they came with and without tilt and trim for both short and long shafts. 40hp and 50hp are the same motor besides the carbs. Parts are a dime a dozen for these motors. Easy motor to work on.


----------



## nomowork (Jul 29, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Easy motor to work on.



Yes, you are correct but why do I have to do it so often? :? 

This is the easiest lower unit to R/R that I have run across yet. I just can't get that darn woodruff key to last more than an hour or so. :x


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 30, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Lil' Blue Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Easy motor to work on.
> ...


Don't know what t tell you about the lower unit, I run a outboard jet on mine. Mine hits first crank and purrs like a kitten. I'd check your compression. Normal compression for these motors are right around 140psi. That and I would clean out the carbs and make sure all the linkages are ajusted right.
I think someone could blind fold me and I could pull this motor apart and put it back together. :lol:


----------



## flatboat (Jul 30, 2011)

ya know i heard one time that if the timing was advanced to much at idle it would do something like that . tryin to remember who told me . .... rude might know more . just a thought


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 31, 2011)

Timing on this motor should be 19*BTDC. I think if it was ajusted far enough forward that it had start up and idle problems it would have burnt a hole in the top of the piston. I've heard of people getting these up to 24*BTDC but there running race fuel.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 6, 2011)

Anybody troll with a 40 hp 2 stroke, 2 cylinder? 

how slow can you go and how big of boat do u have?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2011)

The 40hp is the best of the bunch in that cubic inch class for good idle characteristics, good torque, and therefore a good engine to troll with.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 7, 2011)

Could I idle for say 8 hours, and not foul a spark plug or will I do any harm to the motor?

anybody have a idle speed for a 40 hp, I know if you have a bigger boat it will be slower but... I need to troll between 1.5 and 2 mph, and the boat Im putting it on is only 300 lbs it a 14' Lund SSV, boats rated for a 35hp and max weight on transom of 230lbs, so a 40 hp that weighs in at 175lbs should be just fine.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 11, 2011)

I found a 1996 40 hp 2 cylinder evinrude. what should the compression be for this motor??

Please help asap!!!

thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 11, 2011)

should be around 130-140psi best I can remember.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 3, 2011)

What prop would be good for this motor?


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Sep 3, 2011)

a 40 HP tiller model is pretty rare. I have owned 2 Johnson's with no problems ever..I would say grab it..


----------

